# made my own LED fog light.



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

So as i started to get into the led light thing i made a mistake and put thwm on my bottom grill. It looked ok but wasn't making me happy so i thought about the fog lights. i looked online and saw all the price and knew i could make my own! 

I made a video and a youtube channel, ( MRcruze87 ) im uploading the videos now... take a look or ill try and get a link some how but for now some pictures!!:eusa_clap:



 i hope this link works.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...looks good!

...what kind of glue did you use to stick the LED's to the plastic facia panel?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Aren't those the preresistored strip led lights that you can buy at all the major parts stores? If they are then it is simply 3m tape on the back, you can even cut them for when you need smaller sections.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep I did, at a local store and after I put them I notice it didn't have the stock or build for it so tomorrow I'm going and going to put Vinal over the strip and than cut out the led lights to drive it a more clean look


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I would suggest that if you do vinyl, that you wrap the entire trim piece with the lights in place, it will help hold them more secure.

But it's just a suggestion, what I would do anyway. Looks good, do they give off any noticeable light or is it mainly just an aesthetic addition?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Swweeeeeeett
Nice work!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I tried this months ago, it failed miserably for me, mostly because I'm terrible at fabbing up my own parts, it looked way too much like a "hack job" so i scrapped it before it ever came to be (pictures in my album though).

I think yours looks great, I used the exact same LED's you have, I wrapped the circuit area with electrical tape but vinyl would as well.

Waiting for final pics because I really like it.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll try that, Suggestion are the best thanks!! I have notice a big differents with them on, the LED lights are A+ plus for both brightens and looks.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll make sure to make the video on vinyl led lights !!! And on my YouTube link I have a night video too


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

The LED's look great! Looking at your pics though it looks like you painted the stock wheel covers black. If so, can I get a picture of the side of your car as I was thinking about doing this myself?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

The cops are going to love you...


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha the wheels where painted with a two step process. I'll make a thread on how to do it later today for u.

And yes the cops love me they haven't said anything yet but they seem ok with it so far lol


----------

